# Couple problems from my Xtrail



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

There're couple problems happen on my xty. First my security indicator (the red LED) doesn't light up or blink even I locked the door with the remote and the signal light flash 2 times. Secondly when I start my car everytime, the A and B trip odometer reset to 0 and the clock reset to 1:00. (too bad the Main odometer doesn't do the same LOL)

I wonder if anyone here had these problems before and what cause them to happen. Thank you all.

Jguy_ca


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Your dealer didn't install a fuse - something they are supossed to do before they sell the car. Take it back to get it done. This will take care of the odometer for sure and maybe the alarm as well.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

I would just take it to the dealer. This is covered under waranty and it will be a good test of the service you get at your dealer. You could wait till our 6k oil change too. I've seen a thread about this somewhere but I don't remeber what the problem was. Somehow I have fuse in my mind.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Mike is right!

The Dealer did not follow initial configuration instructions before handing the new car to you. Go back and let them know.




mike dockal said:


> Your dealer didn't install a fuse - something they are supossed to do before they sell the car. Take it back to get it done. This will take care of the odometer for sure and maybe the alarm as well.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Dealer Lingo*

In Dealer speak, it's part of the PDI - Pre-Delivery Inspection - and guess what, you (and all the rest of us pay mucho bucks for that). 

When you take it back, best check to see what else they "overlooked".

Here's a short-story about PDI:

Before buying the X-T, my wife & I took a Honda CRV for a test drive. The salesperson came with us as he had to put gas in the vehicle. After gas, he popped the hood and installed several fuses. Re-entering the vehicle, he set the radio stations and clock and said "so much for the PDI" !!

I was "shocked". We drove him back to the dealership, took a test drive, returned it and next day bought our X-T !!

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

Thank you, guys. So both problems are caused by missing the fuse? or just the security indicator? :wtf: 

I gonna take this baby to dealership tomorrow as suggested. In case my dealership (Morningside Nissan :lame: ) doesn't do a good job. Can anyone living in Toronto suggest others that are good? Thank you.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

*St. Clair Nissan*

I bought mine at St. Clair Nissan, and have had no troubles with it.

Ken


----------



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

Same thing happened to me. Both will be fixed by the fuse.

If you actually look in the storage bin between the two front seats you'll ssee the fuse in there.


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

*They fixed it.*

Hi guys. just back from dealership. Yup both problems are solved by putting back the fuse. I must give credit to my dealership Morningside Nissan for doing a fast (and easy) job.

Thank you all :cheers:


----------



## alsterac (May 25, 2004)

If you take a look inside your center arm rest, you should see the spare fuse inside. The dealer should have installed it as part of the PDI and this will definately fix both your problems.

Not sure what fuse location it goes in, but if you want to save time and avoid going to the dealership, try it in any of the open fuse locations and see which one does the trick. Maybe someone in this forum can identify the exact fuse location.

Good Luck
alsterac


----------

